

Ask HN: My boss just got fired - ameister14

So, I took this job a couple of months ago in large part because of who I was going to be working with; three weeks in, the other guy in the SF office that could code well left. I stayed and took on a lot of his responsibilities.<p>Then, a few weeks ago, our ad ops person left. Now I fill her role as well.<p>I finally get into this and start to get used to my workload, and now my boss is let go.<p>I have some options; I can start up a company again and try to make that work; I could probably be poached to another company for more pay, or I can stay where I am and take advantage of the  vacancy my boss left.<p>I honestly don&#x27;t know what I should do here, so I&#x27;m asking you: in a similar position, what would you do?
======
taprun
I would go see my ex-boss' boss and tell him that we're down two people, and
while I can keep things going somewhat smoothly for a few weeks, things are
going to start breaking due to a lack of manpower.

Then, I'd tell him that I already had the names of a few people to interview
(having selecting people I already knew). If you do it right you'll

a) Guarantee that you're working with staff you like b) Be able to redefine
your role (for example, from Sr. Software Engineer to Software Architect or
Support Analyst to Programmer). c) Create a reputation as a guy that solves
problems independently and removes headaches from his superiors

Fortunes, careers and reputations are made by fixing problems in times of
chaos, not by staying with the status quo or coasting in a comfortable path.

------
glimcat
It's SF, the company is hemorrhaging staff, your job description is constantly
mutating...and you can code well.

It sounds like time to get a better job, with a healthier employer, working on
something more interesting, and making at least 20% more. Or take a run at
building your own ship if that interests you and if you have the financial
padding.

------
gregcohn
This is sort of like asking whether you should marry the person you're seeing.
Um, it depends.

If you believe in the opportunity of the company or believe you can influence
and contribute to a real success there, you should consider this an
opportunity to prove that, derive benefit from it, and increase your
role/responsibility/compensation there.

These departures are not generally good signs though. Have you considered
asking your boss why he/she left? If they're firing/attriting under-
performers, that's one thing; if the good people are all jumping ship, as the
new person you have to ask yourself what they know that you don't.

------
bdfh42
If your boss was fired for justifiable reasons then perhaps staying is an
option. If it feels that his/her departure was for financial reasons or just
plain whimsy then it is time to explore the other options - as fast as you
like.

~~~
hga
It sounds likely that three critical people separating in just two months is
more likely to be due to the latter class of reasons you cite. At the very
least figuring out why, and why they aren't getting replaced quickly, is
critical, and if answers to those questions aren't forthcoming, indeed get out
ASAP.

------
denimboy
GTFO. Do they have such a high turnover because they are so awesome? You will
probably run into the same or another similar problem. This behaviour is
endemic of a systematic problem.

------
easy_rider
I don't really understand the structure of your company.

------
Im_Talking
It's amazing what people ask others on the Net.

What does your 'gut' say?

------
morkfromork
If you do not have a good relationship with whoever is now your boss then you
might as well find a new job. You're starting over anyhow.

